# Glandouille / glandouiller / glander / glandeur /glandée



## LittleGirlBlue

Hola! Podrìan ayudarme a traducir esta frase??

Parece que tiene una connotación negativa, pero no estoy segura, es un poco como lenguaje coloquial!!

*"JE GLANDE PAS MAL AVEC SOPHIE"*
Mil gracias!!


----------



## ed-hipo

no tiene connotacion negativa, "un glandeur" es un vago/holgazan pero si que es lenguaje coloquial tienes razon 
yo diria
"menudos vagos estamos/somos con Sophie"
Vagueamos bastante yo y Sophie


----------



## LittleGirlBlue

Mil gracias EdHipo!!


----------



## chics

Hola.

Al final de un mensaje, como firma, una persona tiene un muñequito con este diálogo :

_A - Vive le boulot !_
_B - Mais il est fou lui ? Vive la glandouille !_

¿La _*glandouille*_ es la fiesta?

Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

No, es no hacer nada o hacer cosas sin importancia, perder el tiempo. Es argot, lo contrario de "curro"

Yo uso más el verbo "glander"

Qu'est-ce que tu restes ici à glander ?

Je n'ai rien fait aujourd'hui, j'ai passé mon temps à glander

un glandeur

(he completado el título...)


----------



## sprax

en argot popular: escaqueo


----------



## chics

Y el verbo, entonces : escaquearse.

Ah, vale, ¡gracias! Y gracias por poner el verbo también, creo que no lo habría relacionado yo solita...

Espero que no os escaqueéis ahora, ji, ji, ¿la raíz de estas palabrita es _gland_, como el _gland_ de la _bite_?  (Como en castellano nos _rascamos los huevillos_ cuando no hacemos nada...) ¿No es un poco vulgar entonces? Re-gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Muy buena pregunta, Chics... Me ha llevado a buscarlo en el CNTRL, con la seguridad absoluta de no encontrarlo y...
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/glander


> *A. −* (Faire) ramasser, manger des glands. _Elle laissait glander les porcs _(Valéry, _Tel quel II,_ 1943, p. 219).
> *B. −* _Pop._ Perdre son temps à des simulacres d'occupation, se promener sans but précis


 
Nada de connotación anatómica sino referencia a las bellotas.. (te decepciona, ya lo sé, pero ¿qué le vamos a hacer? )

Permite añadir otro verbo : glandouiller...

*edit:*
El diccionario de la casa da "holgazanear" y "golfear"  http://www.wordreference.com/fres/glander

.


----------



## chics

¡Ops! 
No sabía que "gland" era "bellota" .

Gracias .

*Edit* : Es decir, _hacer el vago_, o _hacer el perro_.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

A lo mejor viene de lo de "hacer la vida del cerdo", es decir, comer y dormir, si en francés hay algo parecido. 

O posiblemente diga una chorrada, como es habitual.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Paquita

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> A lo mejor viene de lo de "hacer la vida del cerdo", es decir, comer y dormir,


 
Por la definición del CNTRL, creo que es simplemente vagar de un lugar para otro en busca de bellotas para comer

Ver palabras de misma raíz y sentido parecido:
glandée, glandage



> _En partic._ Action des porcs qui se nourrissent de glands dans les forêts de chênes; _p. méton., _glands dont les porcs se nourrissent. _Envoyer, lâcher les porcs à la glandée_


----------



## chics

Pobres, encima que se tienen que buscar ellos mismos su comida... aquí en cambio llamar a alguien "pata negra" es valorarlo un montón.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

_Escaqueo _solo si se supone que debes estar realizando un trabajo en este momento o eludes una responsabilidad.
_Glander _es mucho más general, _hacer el vago_ me parece más fiel.
O más vulgar: _tocarse los cojones_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Glander* et *glandouiller* sont synonymes. Ce sont des expressions populaires à la limite de la vulgarité. Par conséquent _tocarse los_ _cojones_ proposé par Martine ou *tocarse la pera* (le gland est remplacé par la poire!) sont à peu près dans le même registre et me semblent bien préférables à l'insipide _holgazanear_.
Un saludo


----------



## camargo

Hola a todos

En el río de la plata la expresión semejante es "rascarse".
Rascarse los huevos, el ombligo (más suave), o rascarse a secas.

Saludos (y a trabajar)


----------



## swift

Hola:

En Costa Rica, la versión más... ligera... para "glander" sería "rascarse el ombligo". La más popular: rascarse los huevos.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## fredinmad

GURB said:


> Hola
> *Glander* et *glandouiller* sont synonymes. Ce sont des expressions populaires à la limite de la vulgarité. Par conséquent _tocarse los_ _cojones_ proposé par Martine ou *tocarse la pera* (le gland est remplacé par la poire!) sont à peu près dans le même registre et me semblent bien préférables à l'insipide _holgazanear_.
> Un saludo



Otra forma génito-frutal: "*tocarse el higo*".


----------



## swift

Olvidé mencionar que a menudo, por elipsis, se escucha *rascárselas*.


----------



## eugene.n

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola, 
podeis ayudarme con la traduccion de esta frase : "rien glander"
La escuche viendo una serie frances, era algo como : C'est la seule alternative? Rien glander ou concours de "algo" 
Se podria traducir como "hacer nada" pero supongo que seria una expresión mas coloquial, no ? 

Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Eugene.n:

Como puedes ver, esta pregunta ya la hemos discutido en este hilo al que he unido tu pregunta. Si lo lees desde el principio verás distintas propuestas de traducciones coloquiales de varios países hispanófonos. 

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Pohana

Cintia&Martine said:


> ... _Escaqueo _solo si se supone que debes estar realizando un trabajo en este momento o eludes una responsabilidad. _Glander _es mucho más general, _hacer el vago_ me parece más fiel. O más vulgar: _tocarse los cojones_...



Bonsoir : 
Vaguear = hacer el vago.
Nosotros tenemos la expresión _rascarse las bolas_, à mon avis correspond à glander.
_Sofia y yo nos la pasamos rascándonos las bolas_, o sea, se la pasan _vagueando_; son un par de vagos. También podemos decir _Fulano en vez de trabajar se pasó el día rascándose las bolas_ 

À +
Pohana


----------



## El Gatucu

Rascarse / tocarse "las bolas / los huevos / las pelotas / los cojones" en plan vulgar, se escuchan en España a diario.

Además, como sinónimos de vaguear y no hacer nada:
 - No dar palo al agua
 - No hincarla
 - No doblarse
 - tocársela a dos manos (vulgar)


Saludos,


Le Chaton.


----------

